# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  JPasswordField, comment recuperer le pass dans une variable?

## iMaTh

Bonjour, j'ai fait dans mon appli une section reserv qu'au personne qui ont le mot de pass, donc j'ai fait un JPasswordField qui cache ce que l'utilisateur rentre par des etoile.

jusuque la c'est super, maintenant pour voir si c'est le bon mot de pass je souhaite le recuperer mais un .getPassword(); ne peut que relever un char et moi je voudrai carement un String comme on fait avec les JTextField, donc si vous avez une ide je suis preneur.

meci d'avance.

[ Sujet dplac depuis le forum java par Viena ]
 ::arrow::  Les Rgles du Forum

----------


## Gfx

Tu peux faire ca :



```

```

Note que tu perds la securite liee a la reception d'un tableau de char. Voir ici pour plus d'infos : http://www.orablogs.com/duffblog/archives/001200.html

----------


## iMaTh

Bon c'est en effet trs fonctionnel, pour le probleme securit c'est pas grave, je securise pas la naza c'est juste pour eviter un abrutis malvaillant dans une socit de personne ne connaisant pas l'info

ensuite j'ai limite honte car c'etait vraiment simple mais en meme temps je debute.

je te remercie de ton aide.

----------

